# destacar entre los demás



## jorge_val_ribera

Buenos días.

Estoy tratando de decir en francés que "alguien destaca entre los demás". Pongamos como ejemplo esta frase:

_Julien destaca entre sus colegas por su puntualidad.

_Estuve buscando en varios diccionarios y no encontré una respuesta satisfactoria, lo que se me ocurre en este momento es decir:

_Julien se distingue parmi ses collègues par sa ponctualité._

Quisiera saber si esa frase está bien, y si hay otras opciones para expresar lo que quiero.

¡Gracias!


----------



## GURB

Hola


> _Julien se distingue* de * ses collègues par sa ponctualité._


----------



## Lucas515

Si l'on n'avait pas "entre sus colegas" on aurait pu avoir "Julien brille par ponctualité". A la limite, "Julien, par rapport à ses collègues, brille par sa ponctualité" mais c'est un peu plus lourd et sans doute plus fort et emphatiques que "destacar". 

En tout cas, "se distinguer ... de" me semble tout à fait indiqué.


----------



## GURB

Hola


> Si l'on n'avait pas "entre sus colegas" on aurait pu avoir "Julien brille par ponctualité"


Bonne suggestion. On peut parfaitement dire, sans lourdeur: *Parmi ses collègues, Julien brille par...*


----------



## Nanon

Lucas515 said:


> "Julien brille par _sa_ ponctualité".


On peut garder le possessif ; cela n'alourdit pas la phrase.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je suis d'accord avec *Nanon*. C'est même plus, je n'aurais jamais pensé à le dire sans le possessif.


----------



## Lucas515

Et je suis d'accord avec vous deux, le possessif est nécessaire et je ne sais pas pourquoi je l'ai omis dans ma première tentative de traduction ! Mea culpa .


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Et dans la phrase ci-dessous?

- Vosotras sois las que destacáis en classe.

- Vous étes les étudiantes remarquables de la classe ?

En parlant d'*une personne *qui *destaca*, est-ce que cela veut dire qu'elle est *remarquable* (parmi les autres) ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance.

*2ème message*

Je crois avoir eu la réponse à ma question après le bon déplacement de ma question dans ce fil.
(Oh, si j'avais su que ça fait partie de 'destacar _entre los demás_' y no 'destacar'!)

Alors,
- Vosotras sois las que destacáis en classe. = C'est vous qui *brillez* dans cette classe.

Muchas gracias querida _Moderadora_.


----------



## Paquita

Oui, mais...(je réponds à la question avant édition par Gemmenita...)

Comme tu le dis, "parmi les autres"...

Destacar est un verbe, il me semble (purement subjectif !) que je ne le traduirais pas par un adjectif même si le sens est sensiblement le même...
Il existe le verbe trancher


> *)* _Au fig._
> − *Qqn tranche au milieu de, sur qqc.*Se faire remarquer, se distinguer nettement, par contraste avec l'entourage. _Restaient Léonide de Chezelles, Steiner, tout un coin louche, sur lequel madame Hugon tranchait avec sa sérénité de vieille femme aimable_ (Zola, _Nana_, 1880, p. 1154)._Chaque stalag a eu son quartier chic (...). L'humanité captive qu'on y apercevait tranchait par sa mine prospère et l'élégance de son vêtement sur la foule hâve et déguenillée qui peuplait les autres baraques_ (Ambrière, _Gdes vac._, 1946, p. 127).TRANCHER : Définition de TRANCHER





> en des personnalités qui tranchent en bien ou en mal sur les autres
> Concordance



Plus familier : sortir du lot
Bob / sortir du lot  | ABC de la langue française

Attends d'autres avis...

*edit *

oui, briller, bien sûr...


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment queridísima _Paquita_,

Alors,

- Vosotras sois las que destacáis en classe. = C'est vous qui _tranchez_ dans la classe.

Est-ce que j'ai bien employé le verbe 'trancher' ? Le seul verbe 'trancher' suffirait ou bien qu'il fallait ajouter quelque chose ?


----------



## Paquita

Il faudrait voir le reste du texte...
J'aimerais mieux ne pas dire "c'est vous qui", question de goût que je n'explique pas... Mais la phrase espagnole insiste vraiment, alors...peut-être "vous êtes celles qui..." mais encore une fois, il faut l'intégrer au reste...que je ne connais pas.


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah, MERCI !



Gemmenita said:


> Le seul verbe 'trancher' suffirait ou bien qu'il fallait ajouter quelque chose ?



Et par l'ajout de quelque chose, je voudrais dire une phrase comme celle-ci :

- Vous êtes celles qui _tranchez_ parmi les autres dans la classe.
- Vous êtes celles qui tranchez bien dans la classe.

J'aimerais savoir l'emploi de 'trancher' _à la française _!


----------



## Paquita

Gemmenita said:


> - Vous êtes celles qui _tranchez_ parmi les autres dans la classe.


"Vous êtes celles qui tranchez bien dans la classe"  oui, si c'est un cours de cuisine, où chacune a une spécialité : trancher, émincer, découper, ciseler...


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci mille fois estimada _Paquita_. Tout est bien clair, maintenant !


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Trancher* dans ce sens *doit* être employé suivi de *sur* ou *avec*.
Ici: *dans la classe, vous tranchez sur les autres.*
S'il y avait un nombre on dirait*: vous deux (trois/quatre...) vous tranchez sur les autres*


----------



## Gemmenita

C'est bien noté. Merci infiniment, _GURB_.


----------



## Paquita

Au temps pour moi ! 

Merci Gurb 
(ayer por ti hoy por mí)


----------



## pamplemoussee

*Nueva pregunta*​
¡Hola!
¿Cómo podemos decir que un elemento destaca entre los demás?

Por ejemplo:

_En aquella época *destacan* tres libros: la enciclopedia, la gramática y el diccionario_.

Se puede decir:

À _cette époque-là *se* *détachent/se démarquent/ressortent *trois livres [...] _


----------



## Paquita

A bote pronto utilizaría mi propuesta del post #9 : sortir du lot.
Pero no estoy nada segura ya que depende del contexto.
¿Qué quiere decir "destaca" aquí? Que son más prestigiosos o de más aceptación que otros? ¿que son más vendidos? ¿que son los que marcan mejor su época? (aunque si fuera esto dirían aquella y no esta)¿...?

Precísalo por favor para que podamos darte una respuesta adecuada.


----------



## pamplemoussee

Paquita said:


> ¿Qué quiere decir "destaca" aquí?


Quiero decir que son los libros que sobresalen entre el resto. No sé si en francés hay alguna expresión que signifique *destacar* con el sentido de sobresalir entre el resto, yo no encuentro nada...



Paquita said:


> ¿que son los que marcan mejor su época? (aunque si fuera esto dirían aquella y no esta)¿...?


Sí, quería decir "aquella época". Ya edité el mensaje 😊


----------



## Paquita

Después de darle muchas vueltas creo que me decantaría por cambiar la frase y utilizar un adjetivo.
Por ejemplo les trois livres les plus marquants de cette époque... /  les trois livres qui marquent le plus leur époque  sont / trois livres sont essentiels /remarquables / les trois livres essentiels sont...
A ver si alguien más lo resuelve mejor que no será difícil...


----------

